# Programming Nuova Simonelli



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Further to recent rebuild hilarity with the Personal 1, I've been faffing about dialing the machine in. So far so good, but the auto-dosing is of course all over the place relative to my grind/basket etc etc

However. The manual for the machine refers to a process to enter the programming cycle of (and we have some great lost in translation here....)

"Press the STOP key of the unit in which the doses are to be programmed and then, without releasing the STOP, press [large coffee pot symbol] key for the same unit. Entrance into the programming state is signalled by the flashing of the [large coffee pot symbol] LED and the LEDs of the doses on the push button panel of the unit used."

Now. I assume "the unit" is actually referring to the machine. So I press the STOP key and hold it, press the coffee pot key and hold that and......nothing.

Any NS aficionados out there with any wisdom to share?

I don't mind pulling manual shots with it at all, but it'd just be nice to play around with.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

When you press and hold stop then while still holding press and hold large coffee pot for a few seconds.

do the led lights start flashing?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

eddie57 said:


> When you press and hold stop then while still holding press and hold large coffee pot for a few seconds.
> 
> do the led lights start flashing?


No, that's the thing. It's not entering programming mode at all, as far as I can tell. But all the buttons work, I do know that much. Something clearly isn't registering I guess.....


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

spoxehub said:


> No, that's the thing. It's not entering programming mode at all, as far as I can tell. But all the buttons work, I do know that much. Something clearly isn't registering I guess.....


Do a search for nuova simonelli mac 2000 loads more info


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

eddie57 said:


> Do a search for nuova simonelli mac 2000 loads more info


That's how I got all the info to rebuild it! Will take another look about.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you tried press & hold the large coffee pot symbol then press & hold stop button? I've had things in the past where things got confused in the instructions.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Have you tried press & hold the large coffee pot symbol then press & hold stop button? I've had things in the past where things got confused in the instructions.


The thought had occurred to me to be honest. I reckon when I get home tonight, I'm going to try a load of creative button stabbing and see what happens!!!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try pressing & holding both buttons at the same time, then count slowly up to 10.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

IIRC I held the pot button for five seconds and then picked up the flashing buttons to program the quantity of water. I had to do it with the basket filled as per usual coffee making. My Bezzera was programmable with empty basket and all I had to was to measure how much water I wanted. Here the automated shot would depend on your grinding as it turned out unless I did something wrong. It is not a big difference but still one can see different levels especially for

double ristretto small difference can be quite significant for the taste.

You can have a look into the Appia manual as I doubt the programming would have changed, why change something that works. Please take this advice with pinch of salt.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> Try pressing & holding both buttons at the same time, then count slowly up to 10.


Nope. Nothing.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

John Yossarian said:


> IIRC I held the pot button for five seconds and then picked up the flashing buttons to program the quantity of water. I had to do it with the basket filled as per usual coffee making. My Bezzera was programmable with empty basket and all I had to was to measure how much water I wanted. Here the automated shot would depend on your grinding as it turned out unless I did something wrong. It is not a big difference but still one can see different levels especially for
> 
> double ristretto small difference can be quite significant for the taste.
> 
> You can have a look into the Appia manual as I doubt the programming would have changed, why change something that works. Please take this advice with pinch of salt.


Yeah with the Appia being current, and similar, I was using that as the benchmark for advice.

It definitely won't enter programming mode. I'm not TOO bothered, it's not like I'm making a ton of drinks a day, just two every morning! I can manually manage that, was more curiosity than anything. All the buttons are definitely programmed for varying shots, so I tried out the buttons weighing water output to see.

Single shot button, empty basket, machine cold, pretty consistent average 86g water out +/- 2g.

Single shot button, empty basket, machine hot, first shot (no cooling flush) 68g, then increasing output by 1-2g per shot each shot up to 8 shots - 70g, 71g, 73g etc.

Probably a reason for this. Not a big deal to me.

Loaded with coffee (18.5g), machine hot, wildly inconsistent - first shot, hot, cooling flush, 33.6g volumetric. Then 44.2g. Then 25g. I could go on.

I suspect that with the coffee in, there's more at play like my grind and shit tamping than just the volumetrics being old and knackered. But they are old and possibly knackered. So I'll just stick with weighing in and out and being happy with that.

I appreciate everyone's advice and help as always.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try removing the ribbon cable connections from touchpanel to control box, clean both ends with meths / switch cleaner, allow to dry & refit.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> Try removing the ribbon cable connections from touchpanel to control box, clean both ends with meths / switch cleaner, allow to dry & refit.


Roger that, will give it a crack!


----------



## Peter_Sweden (Aug 21, 2019)

Excuse me for reviving this old thread, but I have a similar problem: Nuova Simonelli Aurelia 2 does not go into programming mode after pressing the "continuous" button more than 8 seconds.

Was the the cause and solution to this problem ever determined ?

Best regards Peter G, Sweden


----------



## Peter_Sweden (Aug 21, 2019)

To help other with the same problem, here is my solution:

It seems the machine is stuck in programming. This can be resolved by pressing and holding the "single small" delivery button, while turning on the machine. I believe 8 seconds did it for me.

After this the programming worked as it should.

Peter


----------



## Mehl (Aug 28, 2020)

I had the exact same problem, turns out it a software block for programming. The guide to disable this can be found in the official guide, under 6.5 https://simonelliusa.com/images/Musica-Manual-All.pdf



http://imgur.com/oIcmdlJ


----------



## Dimitri (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi everyone,

We have the same issue with our NS Personal 1.
We tried all of the above tips & tricks but the machine won't go into programming mode.

All the buttons seem to work. But the water output varies too much for consistent espressos.

Does anyone has the solution? Perhaps a key combination to (hard) reset the machine?

Dimitri


----------



## Dimitri (Jan 4, 2021)

It seems our machine doesn't have the programming mode. 
We succeeded to change the water flow with the little screws on the (blue) pot meters.


----------



## Wiesel (8 mo ago)

spoxehub said:


> Roger that, will give it a crack!


Did you ever find a solution for the problem?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Wiesel said:


> Did you ever find a solution for the problem?


No, nothing worked. I just use it in a pseudo manual way.


----------

